# Game Soundtracks



## moon (Jul 15, 2016)

Game soundtracks are amazing!
My top 3
edited to add, I made a mistake the ESO soundtrack is actually number 2 .. It's totally awesome
1st.
Mass Effect 1 - So emotional.. 


2nd
Dragonage Origins - has an exotic mediaeval feel to it


3rd
The Elder Scrolls Online - This still gives me goosebumps whenever I go into Cyrodiil


----------



## Crispy (Jul 15, 2016)

My #1 of all time


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 15, 2016)

Fallout New Vegas

Why don't you do right, like some other men do? (which checking is considered a 'womans blues standard' which makes sense cos its fucking great). Peggy lee version on youtube

with a big Iron on his hip-marty robbins


fucking awesome soundtrack


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 15, 2016)

I loved walking around the desert doing quick draw mgraw to people while singing that. Might have to revisit New Vegas soon


----------



## cybershot (Jul 15, 2016)

I'm going to see Legend of Zelda symphony in October!


----------



## Pseudopsycho (Jul 15, 2016)

Grand Theft Auto III


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 16, 2016)

DE:HR is pretty darned good.


----------



## starfish (Jul 16, 2016)

Final Fantasy 7 was pretty good.


----------



## Opera Buffa (Jul 16, 2016)

starfish said:


> Final Fantasy 7 was pretty good.



Midi music on the PC version though! Such a letdown.


----------



## Opera Buffa (Jul 16, 2016)

Many happy days as a ten-year-old exploring space to this


----------



## DexterTCN (Jul 19, 2016)

Bubble Bobble.


----------



## alan_ (Jul 19, 2016)

Opera Buffa said:


> Midi music on the PC version though! Such a letdown.


Midi is a protocol


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jul 19, 2016)




----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jul 19, 2016)

I was obsessed by um jammer lammy. No idea how I ever got through it all.
Always loved the opening music to rakuga kids too.


----------



## Ax^ (Jul 19, 2016)

Pseudopsycho said:


> Grand Theft Auto III



GTA San Andreas


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jul 19, 2016)

Oh and here is a weird one. Ever completed super bomber man? If you do you get a jolly little some with a trumpet line.



. . . . Which is EXACTLY the same as the lightning seeds song sugar coated iceberg.
It even has the same trumpet sound! Just minus the flute.
The thing is that super bomber man was released three years before the lightning seeds single, so its broudie that ripped off the game music.
Was Ian broudie siting there a aceing super bomber man and thinking no one would notice?


----------



## ska invita (Jul 20, 2016)

Top of my head top 3 favs

3. Xenon Level 1  - David Whitaker - 1988

-
2. Captain Blood - Jean-Michelle Jarre - 1988


1. Feeling Over - Underground from RIdge Racer - 1993


----------



## lefteri (Jul 20, 2016)

quite into this: , which apparently is from a game soundtrack (something miami, I'm not a gamer as you can probably tell) but which I came across on the soundtrack to a gopro documentary about extreme japanese urban hot rodders


----------



## Chz (Jul 21, 2016)

In its time, the soundtrack for Star Control 2 was beyond amazing.


----------



## Enviro (Jul 21, 2016)

Fallout New Vegas music was good. Fallout 4!?!? Johnny Guitar!! 

Bubble Bobble tune = amazing. As is the title music to the following Amiga games: Locomotion and Data Storm.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jul 21, 2016)




----------



## Chz (Jul 21, 2016)

Ah, how could I forget Rez?


----------



## ska invita (Jul 28, 2016)

If youre interested in game OSTs this video is well worth a watch - all about the house bands of the big japanese gaming studios of the 80s and 90s


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 28, 2016)

Resident Evil 4:


----------



## stdP (Jul 28, 2016)

At work so no youtube, but Tomas Dvorak's sublime score to point'n'click puzzler Machinarium  ranks as one of the most evocative I've ever heard; GOG version comes with the soundtrack album which is worth the price of admission alone.

Google-fu hopes these links to my two fave tracks might work:


----------



## 8den (Jul 28, 2016)

Michael Giacchino JJ Arabham's composer does game soundtracks like Medal of Honour.


----------



## mauvais (Jul 28, 2016)

Pseudopsycho said:


> Grand Theft Auto III





Ax^ said:


> GTA San Andreas


These (and the rest) just borrowed directly from popular culture.

The first GTA either had original music, or found it down the back of the most obscure musical sofa, and was better for it too:


----------



## Ax^ (Jul 28, 2016)

Ooo er I had forgotten most of the sound track of the original may have to rip it and listen to it in the car


----------



## Crispy (Jul 28, 2016)

One of the finest game soundtracks ever made. Goosebumps every time.

They did this amazing thing where a few lucky contest winners got to play the game while Austin Wintory conducted the music live, in response to the gameplay.



(game starts at 7:00. SPOILERS!  )


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 28, 2016)

FACT Focus 5: Sonic The Hedgehog


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 28, 2016)

Jet Set Radio. In my former life as a tagger...


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 28, 2016)

starfish said:


> Final Fantasy 7 was pretty good.


I have never got into FF but Mr.QofG's is a massive fan. This piece is still often hummed in our house


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 28, 2016)

Oh and who wouldn't want a chocobo


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 28, 2016)

I love the Fallout soundtracks too, they add _so_ much to the gameplay. Difficult to pick a favourite song though but my current earworm is


----------



## mauvais (Jul 28, 2016)

Psychonauts was pretty good.



Grim Fandango too.


----------



## Chz (Jul 28, 2016)

Which reminds me that Psychonauts' spiritual kin, Beyond Good and Evil, had some fantastic music as well.
Propaganda!


----------



## starfish (Jul 28, 2016)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I have never got into FF but Mr.QofG's is a massive fan. This piece is still often hummed in our house



Ahh. Sweet memories


----------



## moon (Jul 29, 2016)

I've just been listening to the 'Battle of Haven' music from Dragon Age Inquisition and it nearly moved me to tears.. why do games do this to me??????


----------



## mrs quoad (Jul 30, 2016)

DexterTCN said:


> Bubble Bobble.



Oh god.

Thirty years on, I know that note for note. 

I even have words for it (which I suspect no one else ever knew?!)


----------



## mrs quoad (Jul 30, 2016)

[intro]
I like a bit of edam on, it's Edam I like most
I-it's e-Edam with everything, and Edam on my toast 
It's e-e-dam
It's e-e-dam
It's e-e-dam on toast
It's e-e-dam on everything, it's Edam I like most
Sometimes we laugh
Sometimes we cry
And we know why
Sometimes we cry
De de de dah dah dah dah daaaah de dah dah de dah de daaaah

The lyrics continue for pretty much every bit of music in that damned game.

And, fwiw, after discovering what happened to Edam when you toast it, I think it's fair to say that I never liked Edam.

I'd find it encouraging to hear that others have heard these lyrics in many places over the years, but suspect they... emerged... during dozens (hundreds?!) of hours of gameplay.


----------



## Chilli.s (Jul 30, 2016)

Real orchestra and singers, just great, and it goes on for nearly 4 hours.


----------



## Fez909 (Aug 13, 2016)

Spotify launches a video game music channel

and from the bottom of the article: The 100 greatest video game soundtracks


----------



## moon (Aug 13, 2016)

Chilli.s said:


> Real orchestra and singers, just great, and it goes on for nearly 4 hours.



Listening now 
Am looking forward to the ps4 version too, it was the very first video game I played in 2014,


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 14, 2016)




----------



## DaveCinzano (Aug 14, 2016)

I was going to say Dino Crisis, but it turns out, on reflection, that it's shit and you'll listen to any old nonsense when you're a couple of over-caffeinated night-and-days into a thumb bender


----------



## Rosemary Jest (Sep 9, 2017)

Tomb Raider 1 is my personal favourite, it's all about the atmosphere.

Also, Ocarina of Time, where you get to actually play the music, has to be up there.


----------



## Gromit (Sep 9, 2017)




----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Sep 9, 2017)

Can't believe I have not already posted this one. Love the soundtrack . . . all of it. I bought the OST (even though the game disc plays it on a regular CD player) hoping that the not time stretched versions were on it (as advertised) but they were not, they just had the stupid start music before every song. I was hoping there was more laugh and beats out there, but they only did one other single and it was horse shit.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Sep 9, 2017)

Remember the Dreamcast? I had that skate game which featured this and a couple of other Guitar Vader tracks. 
These were only available on a super LTD edition two cassette tape set. GV could not re-release or do anything with the tracks as they belonged to sony, who simply could not be arsed to reply the guitar vader about a proper release of the album. . . . 

Anyway, thanks to the magic of the internet. . . 

Sadly I'm not so interested in them this many years later.


----------



## grosun (Oct 10, 2017)

This may be of interest.. 

It's a tie-in with a series of documentaries on Japanese game composers. First one is here:


----------



## Crispy (Oct 10, 2017)

A bit derivative of Miyazaki movie soundtracks in places, but very good nonetheless. Was esecially affecting in-game.


----------



## moon (Nov 1, 2017)

I'm currently being mesmerised by 'The Beauty of Dawn' by Malukah


----------



## moon (Nov 1, 2017)

And who can forget the awesome Daggerfall Covenant (my faction) rap by Dan Bull


----------



## tommers (Nov 2, 2017)

Some nice Scandinavian synthwave.

You should play Nex Machina.  Housemarque have stopped making arcade games cos stupid people like you didn't buy Nex Machina.  Buy Nex Machina.


----------



## magneze (Dec 22, 2020)

Just listened to this again and thought I'd share. 

Hudson Mohawke: Watchdogs 2


----------



## Steel Icarus (Dec 22, 2020)

British Sea Power's soundtrack for last year's surprise hit _Disco Elysium_ is wonderful, I got it in August


----------



## Ax^ (Dec 22, 2020)

katana zero 


might of been why i did not smash my controller


----------



## tommers (Dec 22, 2020)

Bit tangential but Jukio Kallio did Nuclear Throne and Fall Guys. He's also done a couple of non game albums. The last two are great.


----------



## strung out (Dec 23, 2020)

I don't really play games, but end up watching my wife play a lot and the Outer Wilds soundtrack is fantastic and (I think) won a bunch of awards.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Dec 23, 2020)

The intro to Gran Turismo 2 from the original Playstation is a bit of a classic.


----------



## keybored (Dec 23, 2020)




----------



## keybored (Dec 23, 2020)

We had the Japanese version at our local swimming pool. First arcade game theme with vocals apparently.


----------



## Sunray (Jan 5, 2021)

The only sound track I’ve listen to repeatedly is 65 days of static’s score for No man’s sky

it’s immense. I do love the band and it’s my fav album from them for a while.


----------



## The39thStep (Jan 5, 2021)

always like this from Far Cry 4


----------



## NoXion (Jan 11, 2021)

The soundtrack of Tyrian 2000 proves that MIDI/AdLib music can still sound good:



The guy who composed it, Alexander "Siren" Brandon, also did the soundtrack for Unreal Tournament '99:



In terms of more recent games, the soundtracks for DOOM 2016 and DOOM Eternal are an absolute blast:


----------



## golightly (Jan 11, 2021)

Nier Automata has some great tunes but also a number of annoying earworms for you to enjoy:


----------



## Chilli.s (Jan 11, 2021)

a hum along favorite


----------



## mwgdrwg (Jan 11, 2021)




----------



## mwgdrwg (Jan 11, 2021)




----------



## splonkydoo (Jan 13, 2021)

Has to be the Fury 3 soundtrack 😍
Spents hours on end replaying a demo I got of it as a kid.


----------

